
Blockchain Through the Eyes of a Developer - pvl1
https://medium.com/@Eenae/blockchain-through-the-eyes-of-a-developer-68415cc083c0
======
andrewjrangel
It's an interesting and fairly well written writeup. It makes me wonder at
what point understanding how "blockchains work" becomes a moot point. Much
like Machine Learning it seems like we are rapidly approaching where you can
create your own smart contracts and "dapps" with no understanding of the inner
workings of blockchains. Then the focus goes onto security and smart
development.

To go back to the ML metaphor I think ML is going to have a growing field of
"auditing" algorithms to look for biases towards certain races / social
classes / etc. Right now for dapps the focus is on security auditing. Perhaps
in this early stage we should be looking at how utilizing blockchain could
marginalize people.

------
gabikka
Bed vars

